# Striscione anti Inter: multa. Scuse Scaroni. Delusione Inter.



## admin (24 Maggio 2022)

La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.



Spiaze...
Spiaze perché queste povere stelline, oltre che tristi e avvilite in quanto perdenti, ora sono anche deluse e rammaricate.

Forza Macedonia!


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (24 Maggio 2022)

se l’è meritato dai: ma a che avete capito non la multa intendevo se l’è meritato Inzaghi lo striscione! GODO!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. *C'è il rischio squalifica*, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.





Che pagliacci. Usano il pugno duro per le c... e davanti al marcio si girano dall'altra parte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Spiaze... Spiaze che dobbiate mettervi nel chiulo la coppa Italia quando noi ci fregiamo con lo scudetto


----------



## chicagousait (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Ah ma dovrebbe anche dispiacermi che si siano offesi? L'anno scorso non è che siano stati dei santarellini


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Certo che se ci becchiamo una squalifica per sta ******* siamo dei polli epici.
Ma perchè poi non lo hanno fatto alzare a Billy Ballo e Bakayoko? BAH


----------



## Andris (24 Maggio 2022)

in Cina ci sono gli unici tamponi anali al mondo e alcuni sono obbligati a farli, sono abituati
strano Zang badi a ciò che prendono in culo.

penso che una multa del genere non abbia precedenti al mondo...normali festeggiamenti fuori dal campo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Certo che se ci becchiamo una squalifica per sta ******* siamo dei polli epici.
> Ma perchè poi non lo hanno fatto alzare a Billy Ballo e Bakayoko? BAH


No, non siamo polli, semplicemente è ridicolo non poter festeggiare in santa pace. Siamo il paese dell'ipocrisia, ma pensassero ai problemi seri anziché cercare col lanternino maniere stupide per squalificare i nostri giocatori. Il messaggio che si vuole inviare è che il Milan non deve neanche festeggiare, perché per il Milan c'è il Var anche sui festeggiamenti. 
"Aspetta aspetta, devo leggere il labiale di Theo per capire se riferendosi alla mamma di Calhanoglu dice che è gioia o tr... Ti confermo ha detto tr... Cartellino rosso". Ma dai.


----------



## kYMERA (24 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> No, non siamo polli, semplicemente è ridicolo non poter festeggiare in santa pace. Siamo il paese dell'ipocrisia, ma pensassero ai problemi seri anziché cercare col lanternino maniere stupide per squalificare i nostri giocatori. Il messaggio che si vuole inviare è che il Milan non deve neanche festeggiare, perché per il Milan c'è il Var anche sui festeggiamenti.
> "Aspetta aspetta, devo leggere il labiale di Theo per capire se riferendosi alla mamma di Calhanoglu dice che è gioia o tr... Ti confermo ha detto tr... Cartellino rosso". Ma dai.


Ho capito ma se sai che ti rompono le scatole tutte le volte perchè dare modo a sti qua di darti fastidio? 
E comunque non mi piace alla fine dei conti, quel portaombrelli se lo avessimo vinto noi nei tempi di magra da cui veniamo non ci saremmo certo lamentati.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


delusione e rammarico? Spiaze li ha resi più depressi di quanto non fossero già


----------



## bmb (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Rischio squalifica esattamente per? Quale sarebbe l'infrazione? Procurato spappolamento di organi interni?


----------



## Solo (24 Maggio 2022)

Avrei evitato francamente. Sia lo striscione, sia i cori per il turco lanciati direttamente da Ibra. 

Certe cose meglio lasciarle ai tifosi senza coinvolgere direttamente i calciatori. Poi ti ritrovi con rogne per niente.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Pensassero ai tifosi della Lazio che hanno insultato lo steward solo per il colore della pelle invece di andare dietro a certe str***ate.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


ok i giocatori potevano evitare, ma quanto moralismo da quattro soldi


----------



## folletto (24 Maggio 2022)

Ma l’inchiesta per lo sputo di lautaro-melma come procede? Ah, non l’hanno aperta, OK


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Saranno 10k di multa e ne valeva la pena.


----------



## alexxx19 (24 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Avrei evitato francamente. Sia lo striscione, sia i cori per il turco lanciati direttamente da Ibra.
> 
> Certe cose meglio lasciarle ai tifosi senza coinvolgere direttamente i calciatori. Poi ti ritrovi con rogne per niente.



lo so ma quel pagliaccio del turco se l' è meritato alla grande, così impara a fare proclami ad inizio stagione


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Io ancora non ho dimenticato lo sfottò di perisic dopo il 2-2 di benevento quindi le scuse... anche no.

La coppa italia mettetela pure nell'orifizio anale.
Godoooo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok i giocatori potevano evitare, ma quanto moralismo da quattro soldi


Guarda che sono gli stessi che hanno lodato l'inter per l'atteggiamento verso arbitri e aia e hanno criticato lo stile milan.


----------



## Raryof (24 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Saranno 10k di multa e ne valeva la pena.


Anche se fosse di 3€ non andrà pagato nulla, non scherziamo.


----------



## unbreakable (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.



ma io non so che dovevano fare i calciatori..ci sono più di 100000 persone che esultano e gioiscono..dovevano lasciarlo giù e dire di no? ma ci sono o ci fanno..cioè mettersi anche nei panni loro no è troppo complicato..
un pò di gogliardia non ha mai fatto male a nessuno dai su


----------



## diavolo (24 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse di 3€ non andrà pagato nulla, non scherziamo.


Per lo striscione tenuto da Ambrosini la multa fu di 8k.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Offendere le m... non è moralmente sbagliato.


----------



## davidelynch (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Sono stati anche troppo leggeri altroché scuse e multe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.



Aperti i casi anche della curva che mena i tifosi e del duomo di Orvieto imbrattato con "Inter m..."

Questa festa ce la vogliono rovinare...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh.........


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aperti i casi anche della curva che mena i tifosi e del duomo di Orvieto imbrattato con "Inter m..."
> 
> Questa festa ce la vogliono rovinare...


Non succederà : il double (scudetto+macedonia) va festeggiato in faccia a gravina .

Può sempre aprire un'inchiesta sulla macedonia andata a male.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Che delusione davvero..,

Potevano far partire un bel coro Varotta uomo di me e invece niente. Che delusione.


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Spiaze, però fatevela una risata dai… il calcio è seguito anche per questo, tutti guadagnano anche per questo. Che poi non era una vera e propria offesa ma il riadattamento del famoso striscione di Ambrosini, finché le cose stanno così le accetterei


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aperti i casi anche della curva che mena i tifosi e del duomo di Orvieto imbrattato con "Inter m..."
> 
> Questa festa ce la vogliono rovinare...



Non sono riusciti a rubarci lo Scudetto ed ora tentano di non farcelo godere. Infami.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Le loro lacrime la mia gioia.

Anni di negazionismo e ora rinnegate pure il campo e la sentenza del campo.

Campioni d'italia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Goosens, dzeko, calha prrrrrrrr


----------



## Davidoff (24 Maggio 2022)

Il solito, patetico, ipocrita sistema-italietta, sicuramente loro quando festeggiano sono un club di intellettuali. Ma andatevene tutti a f****lo, ipocriti.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il solito, patetico, ipocrita sistema-italietta, sicuramente loro quando festeggiano sono un club di intellettuali. Ma andatevene tutti a f****lo, ipocriti.


Avremmo dovuto scrivere : dopo attenta e meticolosa operazione di lubrificazione dell'orifizio anale inserisci la coppa italia prestando attenzione a non lacerare i tessuti circostanti.
Tieni sotto mano dell'aloe per lenire le irritazioni che l'operazione potrebbe arrecare.

Il calzino arcobaleno si sarebbe bagnato tutto.

Davvero incredibili.
Chi non accetta lo sfotto' e la goliardia nel calcio dovrebbe andare a rompere le palle altrove.

Che lo scudetto ha praticamente eclissato la loro coppetta italia lo sanno anche loro ma è dura ammetterlo per gli ingiocabili.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Aperti i casi anche della curva che mena i tifosi *e del duomo di Orvieto imbrattato con "Inter m..."
> 
> Questa festa ce la vogliono rovinare...



Quello però è giusto.
Le solite  della curva che vanno a fare i bulli con i ragazzini,rovinando la festa scudetto a molti di loro che magari neanche più metteranno piede in uno stadio.

C'era casino,la premiazione era stata rimandata per il campo occupato dai tifosi in festa,però non spettava a loro risolvere e soprattutto non in quella maniera. Sono stati anche ripresi in volto,questi lo stadio lo devono vedere solo in cartolina.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.






GODURIA IMMENSA
IL RESTO NON CONTA NULLA


----------



## gabri65 (24 Maggio 2022)

Il sistema non esiste. (noia-cit.)


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Aperti i casi anche della curva che mena i tifosi* e del duomo di Orvieto imbrattato con "Inter m..."
> 
> Questa festa ce la vogliono rovinare...


in galera li devono mettere sti frustrati dal c piccolo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quello però è giusto.
> Le solite  della curva che vanno a fare i bulli con i ragazzini,rovinando la festa scudetto a molti di loro che magari neanche più metteranno piede in uno stadio.
> 
> C'era casino,la premiazione era stata rimandata per il campo occupato dai tifosi in festa,però non spettava a loro risolvere e soprattutto non in quella maniera. Sono stati anche ripresi in volto,questi lo stadio lo devono vedere solo in cartolina.


Quello infatti è grave... Come si permettono a mettere le mani addosso? Sta gente in uno stadio non deve mettere piede.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in galera li devono mettere sti frustrati dal c piccolo.



Che animali...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in galera li devono mettere sti frustrati dal c piccolo.



c... è il posto dove inserire la coppa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> c... è il posto dove inserire la coppa?


no è quel coso che inseriscono nel posto in cui la moglie di turca prende il coso invece della coppa.


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Maggio 2022)

ahahahah!


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Maggio 2022)

Si stanno impegnando tutti per cercare di rovinarci la festa. Spiaze


----------



## Carlo (24 Maggio 2022)

Per quanto possiamo condividerlo, però dai......
per un politico i consensi elettorali sono tutto, e questo filmato per la Lega di Salvini è un grande danno.
.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Maggio 2022)

Spiaze...


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Spiaze eh bisogna dirlo, spiaze!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Maggio 2022)

Sono ancora che ci penso, ma il cartello con "SPIAZE" faceva davvero ridere dai ahahahahah...devono ammetterlo tutti


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me molti milanisti avrebbero goduto 10000 volte di più se l'allenatore dell'inter fosse stato ConDe e non Simone Inzaghi, anzi a me sta pure simpatico. 

Va detto che Simone probabilmente a tarda notte domenica sarà andato a casa di Pippo e insieme hanno festeggiato lo scudetto


----------



## Teddy (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Striscione evitabile, una caduta di stile che non mi è piaciuta.


----------



## Carlo (24 Maggio 2022)

Teddy ha scritto:


> Striscione evitabile, una caduta di stile che non mi è piaciuta.


Può anche far piacere come cosa. 
Ma in ogni caso è dannosa per la società. Come lo sono per la Lega i vaffa di Salvini.


----------



## kekkopot (24 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti milanisti avrebbero goduto 10000 volte di più se l'allenatore dell'inter fosse stato ConDe e non Simone Inzaghi, anzi a me sta pure simpatico.
> 
> Va detto che Simone probabilmente a tarda notte domenica sarà andato a casa di Pippo e insieme hanno festeggiato lo scudetto


Ha fatto il piangina in maniera assurda (degno di quella squadraccia che allena), se l' è un pò meritato. Ancora dice in giro "al derby meritavamo noi". Scusa ma SPIAZE.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Maggio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Saranno 10k di multa e ne valeva la pena.



Anche fosse stato un milione.
Abbiamo tanti di quei sassi da toglierci che queste medde devono essere seppellito vive.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che pagliacci. Usano il pugno duro per le c... e davanti al marcio si girano dall'altra parte.


Stanno rosicando. Lascia fare


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stanno rosicando. Lascia fare



Per me possono pure schiattare


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Maggio 2022)

Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.

Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose. 

Cosi ho curiosato un po' in tutto il forum e ho notato che le conversazioni tecniche e tattiche sono proprio di bassa lega. Alcune da persone che a malapena sanno la regola del fuorigioco. Non pensavo. Milanworld è proprio su un altro livello...

Soprattutto sono rimasto sbalordito da una cosa: quelli credono che il nostro scudetto sia stato fatto vincere dal sistema e che buona parte delle nostre vittorie siano dovute agli avversari che si sono scansati e addirittura a favori arbitrali!!! 

Va bene che insomma sempre di tifosi si parla, pero boh mi pare allucinante...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente ma sono proprio loro ad essere "diversi". Gli incompetenti falsi onesti.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...


E' risaputo come gli indaisti vivano in un pianeta tutto loro.


----------



## jacky (24 Maggio 2022)

Striscione imbarazzante, penso non ci sia da aggiungere altro
Ok gli sfottò e altro ma una città che ha dato enorme prova di civiltà con gli interisti che uscivano dallo stadio e i milanisti che li incrociavano festeggiando. E non è successo NIENTE, anzi nella maggior parte dei casi strette di mano e piccole battutine.
E poi la prima squadra fa una figura del genere. Che vergogna! Ma d'altronde quando in prima squadra hai gente come Ibra e Theo ci si può aspettare molto poco...
Per il resto complimenti Milano.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...


Vivono in un mondo tutto loro. Questi per degli anni ci hanno visto alzare una marea di trofei,per questo soffrono come bestie. Si sentono inferiori, complesso di inferiorità. Allora quando tornano a sbattere il muso fuori dalle fogne come da 3 anni a sta parte, fanno i ganzi...ma secondo me durerà poco. Vedremo se Varotta si dimostrerà il solito top player ,ma sarà dura riconfermarsi se ogni anno dai via un pezzo da 90


----------



## Igniorante (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...



è gente che vive nel loro mondo, anzi mi pare strano che ancora non abbiano pensato a prendere il Modigliani, data la percezione distorta che hanno della realtà


----------



## Blu71 (24 Maggio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> *Vivono in un mondo tutto loro. *Questi per degli anni ci hanno visto alzare una marea di trofei,per questo soffrono come bestie. Si sentono inferiori, complesso di inferiorità. Allora quando tornano a sbattere il muso fuori dalle fogne come da 3 anni a sta parte, fanno i ganzi...ma secondo me durerà poco. Vedremo se Varotta si dimostrerà il solito top player ,ma sarà dura riconfermarsi se ogni anno dai via un pezzo da 90



Vittimismo e disonestà.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Strano , nessuna scusa, nessuna inchiesta, nessuna indignazione per gli insulti dei tifosi del Cagliari rivolti a Mike Maignan e Fik Tomori.

Senza dubbio il piu bello scudetto vinto dal Milan visto il livello di rosicamento spaziale del sistema Italia calcio.


----------



## Carlo (24 Maggio 2022)

Io invece avrei preferito che nei festeggiamenti il loro nome non fosse neanche stato pronunciato.
Alla fine gli abbiamo dato una centralità e una importanza fuori luogo.


----------



## Marilson (24 Maggio 2022)

forse potevano evitare i calciatori stessi di esporsi cosi, ma ragazzi.. gli insulti che ho sentito tirare giu' a chala e donnarumma a Reggio Emilia domenica uscito dallo stadio sono stati leggendari


----------



## DavidGoffin (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...


Ma se contro di noi da sempre danno il 110%

Questo è proprio lo stravolgimento della realtà.

Le volte che loro dopo 15 minuti stavano già vincendo o fanno goleade scaturite da un bell errore arbirtale?

Abbiamo dovuto fare 86 punti per vincere! E tutti sul campo!!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Maggio 2022)

Vergognoso non ci abbiano revocato il titolo. Vergognoso che non ci penalizzino di un tot di punti così da arrivare noni. Vergognoso tutto, vergognoso.
Scoppiano fegati. Si gode.


----------



## jacky (24 Maggio 2022)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Vergognoso non ci abbiano revocato il titolo. Vergognoso che non ci penalizzino di un tot di punti così da arrivare noni. Vergognoso tutto, vergognoso.
> Scoppiano fegati. Si gode.


stiamo diventando una squadretta di basso profilo, vediamo mostri ovunque, arbitri, avversari indemoniati solo contro di noi, fegati che scoppiano. tutte fantasie e follie.
negli ultimi 15 anni inter e juventus hanno vinto il triplo di noi (a star bassi). smettiamola con questi complotti e queste isterie e pensiamo solo a vincere e dare continuità sul campo.
anno 22/23 sarà bel banco di prova.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...


Ero certo che avrebbero rigirato la frittata. 
Vabbè, sulla competenza e la materia calcio lasciamo stare.
Stendiamo un velo pietoso.

Quando loro mangiavano catenaccio noi degustavamo la zona.
Non c'è confronto.


----------



## unbreakable (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...



la più bella che ho letto che è colpa del calendario asimmetrico .. 

se posso essere sincero essendo io dell'83 per 22-23 anni non li ho ca..ti manco di striscio..per me i rivali sono sempre stati i gobbi..poi con calciopoli hanno preso potere..ultimamente si sono riaffacciati è tempo di rispedirli dove stavano..

però se il feyenoord mi batte mourinho mettiamo la ciliegina su una annata niente male.. sto già affilando le armi per domani sera..non ho nulla contro la roma ma tutto contro sto esaltato portoghese , tutto il contrario del nostro stile


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...


è così ovunque, su twitter o su facebook nei commenti a qualsiasi notizia. Tutti a dire Milan favorito nei momenti decisivi (non solo interisti, pure napoletani), ultime 5 partite senza avversari...deliri nosense. Poi sono loro stessi a palesarsi. Io ho dedicato uno status facebook alla squadra senza neppure menzionarli. Ebbene sono arrivati loro stessi a commentare! "siete una banda, si sono scansati, etc." Cosa ancor più ridicola è che hanno proprio seguito e commentato assiduamente i festeggiamenti. Come se a me fosse venuto in mente di vedermi la loro festa scudetto lo scorso anno. Malati.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Maggio 2022)

Carlo ha scritto:


> Io invece avrei preferito che nei festeggiamenti il loro nome non fosse neanche stato pronunciato.
> Alla fine gli abbiamo dato una centralità e una importanza fuori luogo.


su questo sono d'accordo. Va bene i tifosi ma i ragazzi avrebbero dovuto evitare. Certo che alcuni dei nostri sono proprio avvelenati con l'Inter.


----------



## malos (24 Maggio 2022)

Che schifo di paese, dopo tutto quello di marcio che lasciano passare indagano su uno sfottò. Ma d'altronde tirarno la scia a squadre indebitate, lasciano stare le plusvalenze oscene, falsi colloqui per la nazionalità eccetera.


----------



## Rickrossonero (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Voglio vedere cosa avrebbero fatto se l'avessero vinto loro.


----------



## Solo (24 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità sono andato su un noto forum interista, giusto per capire le loro reazioni di questi giorni e ai nostri festeggiamenti.
> 
> Si lamentano di certi toni raggiunti da alcuni giocatori, niente di sorprendente. O meglio, fossero successi al contrario anche qui credo che avrei letto piu o meno le stesse cose.
> 
> ...


Io curioso quotidianamente nei "luoghi" avversari, sia per farmi due risate quando le cose per loro vanno male sia per tenere d'occhio cosa combinano le uniche due società avversarie che contano.

Tra i gobbi qualcuno che loda il lavoro di Maldini e Pioli c'è, anche se il grosso mi sembra convinto che con l'instant team l'anno prossimo tornano a vincere loro.

Il 95% degli interisti è invece convinto che sto scudetto è peggio di quello di Zaccheroni, una ladrata degna di calciopoli e son convinti che il prossimo anno torneremo a giocarci il quarto posto all'ultima giornata. Penso stiano rosicando più ora che quando vincevamo le Champions.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Un altro aspetto assurdo e che certifica come i nerazzurri vivano beatamente nel loro magico mondo di folletti, gnomi e marmotte è che si sorprendono pure che perfino i bianconeri tifassero per noi.
Ciechi come sono non si sono accorti che non erano solo i gobbi al nostro fianco ma tutte le tifoserie o quasi tifavano per noi.

Parlo ovviamente di tifosi sportivi, non affiliati al sistema.

Perchè?
Ma melme ma perchè è da due anni che barate , rubate e ritoccate tutto!!

Ora addirittura asseriscono che il potere mediatico sia per il milan quando sono loro quelli protetti a tutti i livelli.


Evidentemente il doppio furto di torino è stato già rimosso.
Per non parlare di bologna-inter che è stata rinviata per loro e ora fanno le vittime, per non parlare dei pagamenti dilazionati e una voragine di debiti, per non parlare dei prestiti per affrontare le spese ordinarie, per non parlare di una stampa e addetti ai lavori che li hanno etichettati come 'ingiocabili'.

E non cito la fortuna per ciò che concerne salute e covid.
Fortuna/capacità non sta a me dirlo ma parliamo di fortuna.


----------



## Davidoff (24 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io curioso quotidianamente nei "luoghi" avversari, sia per farmi due risate quando le cose per loro vanno male sia per tenere d'occhio cosa combinano le uniche due società avversarie che contano.
> 
> Tra i gobbi qualcuno che loda il lavoro di Maldini e Pioli c'è, anche se il grosso mi sembra convinto che con l'instant team l'anno prossimo tornano a vincere loro.
> 
> Il 95% degli interisti è invece convinto che sto scudetto è peggio di quello di Zaccheroni, una ladrata degna di calciopoli e son convinti che il prossimo anno torneremo a giocarci il quarto posto all'ultima giornata. Penso stiano rosicando più ora che quando vincevamo le Champions.


Incredibilmente, in media i ladri sono più obiettivi di loro. L'indaista medio è delirante, al livello di un terrapiattista.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La GDS in edicola conferma che è stata aperta un'inchiesta per lo striscione anti Inter esposto ieri. Tra i giocatori che lo tenevano, Maignan e Krunic. C'è il rischio squalifica, ma è probabile che la vicenda si concluda solo con una multa. No comment da parte dell'Inter ma la società fa filtrare delusione e rammarico. Scaroni intanto si è scusato con i nerazzurri.


Manco più tra avversari si può insultarsi.. Che mondo penoso

Inter M.... a!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Manco più tra avversari si può insultarsi.. Che mondo penoso
> 
> Inter M.... a!!!


Devi indossare un calzino arcobaleno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Maggio 2022)

Il cartellone andava evitato, anche perchè in due giorni di festa poi nei media passa che abbiamo passato il tempo a insultarli per quei 5 secondi dove hanno esposto il cartellone. Sappiamo come funziona. 

Detto ciò, c'è sempre goduria nel vederli traboccare di livore, sono i tifosi più antisportivi della storia. Passano il tempo a parlare di complotti, ingiustizie, avversari (degli altri) che si scansano. Vivono veramente in un mondo parallelo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Il cartellone andava evitato, anche perchè in due giorni di festa poi nei media passa che abbiamo passato il tempo a insultarli per quei 5 secondi dove hanno esposto il cartellone. Sappiamo come funziona.
> 
> Detto ciò, c'è sempre goduria nel vederli traboccare di livore, sono i tifosi più antisportivi della storia. Passano il tempo a parlare di complotti, ingiustizie, avversari (degli altri) che si scansano. Vivono veramente in un mondo parallelo.


Hai sentito il discorso di ibra nello spogliatoio?
Poche parole ma in quel breve discorso l'esordio è stato circa la poca considerazione di cui godeva il milan.

Non è difficile intuire quindi che per toccare le corde giuste dell'orgoglio ibra due anni fa abbia puntato proprio su questi aspetti.

Tradotto : non eravamo solo noi insofferenti al negazionismo verso il milan ma i giocatori lo vivevano sulla loro pelle.
Vuoi che ora non si levino macigni dalle scarpe?
Gli sfottò all'inter sono quelli dell'inseguitore che supera il candidato al titolo.

Mesi e mesi a sentirsi dire che loro erano più forti e ora la coppa italia devono mettersela nell'orifizio anale.
Interista vafffanculo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai sentito il discorso di ibra nello spogliatoio?
> Poche parole ma in quel breve discorso l'esordio è stato circa la poca considerazione di cui godeva il milan.
> 
> Non è difficile intuire quindi che per toccare le corde giuste dell'orgoglio ibra due anni fa abbia puntato proprio su questi aspetti.
> ...


Assolutamente. Questo video dice tutto:


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Maggio 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Questo video dice tutto:


Bravissimo.
Bellissimo ed eloquente questo video che mi ero perso e dice tutto. 
Grazie di averlo condiviso con tutti noi.

Chi è campione d'italia?
Chi è il più forte?
Interista vafffanculo.


----------

